# Persian and Urdu: Joke



## panjabigator

There are two words that come to mind for joke in Urdu: /dillagii/, which can be a game in the sense of "this is not a game," and /latiifaa/, which I believe is a joke.  What would be used in Persian?  And Linguist, I'd appreciate your help here with the Urdu: I have heard these words but I have never used them.


----------



## Alijsh

In colloquial Persian we say *jok* (جوک) but in written Persian we have *latife* (لطیفه). *Latifa* is the older pronunciation. 

As a rule of thumb, final *-a* has evolved to *-e* in today standard (it has not happened in many dialects) Persian of Iran.


----------



## MOST-WANTED

Alijsh said:


> In colloquial Persian we say *jok* (جوک) but in written Persian we have *latife* (لطیفه). *Latifa* is the older pronunciation.
> 
> As a rule of thumb, final *-a* has evolved to *-e* in today standard (it has not happened in many dialects) Persian of Iran.


We say latifa or Fakaaye.


----------



## Chazzwozzer

Is _*fiqra*_(?) ever used in Persian?


----------



## Kraus

What about "*shukhi*"?


----------



## Alijsh

Kraus said:


> What about "*shukhi*"?


*jok* and *latife* are for humorous writings. *shukhi* is something else. It's an action that you do with your friends e.g. you tap on the right shoulder of your friend while you're at his left and he turns to right and sees nobody. I'm not sure but I think in Italian you say *scherzare*


----------



## BP.

We use 'lateefa(h)' in Urdu, 'fika7hiyah' is reserved for written prose I think. 'Shoakhi' is the bubbly nature or manner of a person.


----------



## Alijsh

MOST-WANTED said:


> We say latifa or Fakaaye.


We say the latter as fokâhi فکاهی (humorous). It's a bookish word.


----------



## panjabigator

How about <dillagi> in Urdu?  I first heard this word in the Nusrat Fateh Ali _qawalli_.<tumhe.n dillagi bhuul jaanii paD.egii>


----------



## Faylasoof

As said above, a joke in Urdu is a  لطیفہ .  Apart from this we also use ‘mazaaq’ (مذاق ) ; To joke = مذاق  كرنا  . Some dictionaries cite a practical joke = عملي  مذاق . But I haven’t heard this very much. Sounds like a literal translation. Words like فكاہات  and    فكاھی will also be understood by the educated, esp. those with Arabic-Farsi background. I think  دلگی  is more like ‘amusement and jesting’ rather than a word for joke


----------



## panjabigator

Could it also be similar to the word <khel>? That's what I was thinking, considering the context of the song.  If you would like more lyrics, let me know.


----------



## Faylasoof

That could be, if you mean in something as:  دلگی كرنا = to jest / play around, joke about; دلگی باز = jocular person. From the above lyric it seems like 'amusement' is meant.


----------



## Illuminatus

Is *chutkula* never used by Urdu-phones?


----------



## panjabigator

Illuminatus said:


> Is *chutkula* never used by Urdu-phones?


Could you write that in Devanagari for me?


----------



## BP.

_chutkula_ is used but the more common word is _lateefa_. Maybe _chutlkula_ is more in the sense of _dil lagi_, since it appears to be derived from the same racine as _chutki_ : _chutki layna_=>_chutkula_. 

The word _lateefa_ is apparently milder than _chutkula_, and carries a dimmer sense than the latter. It means _lateef baat_. _Lateef_ is light, as against _katheef_, which is dense.


----------



## Illuminatus

चुटकुला

We either use that or use the English _Joke_


----------

